# If Finley leaves, Mavs hope it's by trade, Steven Hunter Interest



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

> If the Mavericks so choose, they can release Michael Finley as early as next week.
> 
> They won't. While Finley's departure remains academic, don't bet on it coming by way of the "amnesty" clause in the NBA's new collective bargaining agreement, which is expected to be approved early next week. Trading the longest-tenured Maverick has become the preferred vehicle of exit.
> 
> ...


Theres some of the news you've been waiting for mavs fans.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

I still doubt that we will end up trading Finley. The only thing we could get back is junk.

It is nice to see us finally mentioned for a big man. Hunter was my second choice for someone we could acquire for the MLE or less. Gadzuric was my first choice but I think he actually got more than the MLE so if we get Hunter that would be great.

I am not that interested in Davis. I would rather pay a little more and go with a young more athletic guy who will likely improve over time as opposed to some old vet who may help us for a year but will continue to go down hill.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

I don't want that crap they were suggesting the magic may trade us. Two washed up swingmen, El Busto, and some dude I never heard of who averages 2.6ppg 2.8rpg and .3bpg. I would take Cato+filler though, now that I think about it El Busto is better than what we have now as a back-up 5


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

Oh goodness, this line up sounds like an Avery team to me. DEFENSE..

PG: JT/Devin
SG: Doug Christie/Quis
SF: Howard/Stack/KVH
PF: Dirk/ Battie/KVH
Center: Damp/Hunter









This looks kinda ugly, even though I disliked him for years especially when he was with the kings.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

I hate Doug Christe he is just one of those guys you just want to punch in the face every time you see them....


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

I'm not a big Christe fan but he's better than nothing in return. 

I think Battie could actually be effective with limited minutes. As long as he's healthy he's an athletic 6'11 center who can provide us with a decent back up. In 23 minutes a game last year he averaged 5 ppg 5.6 rpg 1 bpg and only 1 turn over per game.

In 27 minutes per game Dampier averaged 9 ppg 8.5 rpg 1.4 bpg and almost 2 turn overs per game. Between the two we'd have ourselves a decent duo at the pivot IMO.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

This is why I always doubted that the Mavs would release Finley. Why cut him and let him go somewhere to make a rival team better?


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

The Mavs realize that Finley is severely overpaid...why would another team like Orlando not realize that and take on such a problem? The prospect of having Finley play for my team is nice, but I would never pay that contract for his services. You could go sign several players who would probably be as if not more effective in the long run. 

Orlando: I'd rather let Christie and Battie expire, trade away some pieces, and then have money to play with and build around Howard. 

Chicago: No way would I trade for Finley. My young guys are going to suck up lots of money in the future. While I would want experience to help the young guys out, I wouldn't pay a huge contract for it.

Indiana: They are set next year, and with Artest/Jackson/Granger/FredJones/possibly Jim Jones they don't need another SG/SF. Trading away any of these guys doesn't make sense.

Houston: Seemed to be the best chance to get him via trade. They only have a 6.8 million dollar payroll two years from now, not counting this year's draft picks. Yao Ming and T-Mac should get huge extensions, Yao next year and T-Mac in 2 years. Depending on who else they want to hang on to, do they want to pay Finley a ton of money? I wouldn't.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Wow, I came to the Mavericks Fourm to make a thread just like this but it seems to already be here. You guys get the news faster than a JET. Get it?

Link? Anyone?
http://www.dfw.com/mld/dfw/sports/12234144.htm

Personally I agree that the Mavs would only get garbage in return. Christie and Battie might be the only things worth getting, and I doubt they'll give up both for Fin. Why isn't Steve Francis being involved in this trade? Is he saved for the Lakers?

I'm thinking
Tariq Abdul-Wahad & Fin for
Seve Francis

What do you guys think?

I agree that if we just let Finley walk, he could goto a Western Conference rival team but, what if he went to like New Orleans, or if he went to the Eastern Conference.

Plus if we let him walk we could use the amnesty clause for Bradley or Wahad.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Longest post ever^^^^^^^
I better get rep for that. This isn't even my fourm. I'm usually on the Lakers....


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

Fin for Francis? Sure why not...

I dont know if that would create chemistry problem or what, but we already have JET as the two guard, like Francis. But if we did get Francis, it would be the team that Avery always wanted. An athletic team, but I would rather get Bostons Paul Pierce than the Franchise, because Dirk is the Franchise in this team. I bet Boston is in the mix around here.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

I'd love to see the Franchise in Dallas.. Just be cause I'm a big Steve fan. I just don't see it happening because it seems like the Mavs are moving Findog to save money while making room for the players they have to get the mintues they need first. Trying to gain something for Finley who they were just going to send packing anyways is just common sense.

This is where it is best to keep your mouth shut on things your team might be planning to do. If the Mavs would of acted like they were just looking to trade Finley before giving the impression that he will be cut they would of had more teams looking to trade for him. Now, most teams are just waiting for him to be cut so they can sign him for next to nothing vs giving anything up to over pay him.

I really don't think we'll trade him. Honestly, would you want to pick up his contract and give up players or expiring contracts to do so? Sure, a team could use Finley for a year or two and maybe win a few more games over the next few seasons then axe him like we plan to this year if we don't trade him. I just can't see a team doing that seeing as how uneconomical it would be to take on multi-millions for a player who is clearly on the back end of his career who will be available for the MLE if your patient enough. :whoknows:

I'd still would like to see Steve come learn how to be a point guard from the lil General.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

To get Francis, you'd have to give up Josh Howard or Devin Harris probably, which the Mavericks obviously wouldn't do.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> To get Francis, you'd have to give up Josh Howard or Devin Harris probably, which the Mavericks obviously wouldn't do.


 Maybe we can just give up Pavel and Finley....


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Tristan said:


> Fin for Francis? Sure why not...
> 
> I dont know if that would create chemistry problem or what, but we already have JET as the two guard, like Francis. But if we did get Francis, it would be the team that Avery always wanted. An athletic team, but I would rather get Bostons Paul Pierce than the Franchise, because Dirk is the Franchise in this team. I bet Boston is in the mix around here.


I smell sarcasm. Methinks you bring unneeded, thats right, I said it, UNNEEDED SARCASM to the Mavericks fourm

If I was wrong about you being sarcastic, well....its too late I've already embarrassed you in front of the moderator, SO HA


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

Shadyballa8D12 said:


> Longest post ever^^^^^^^
> I better get rep for that. This isn't even my fourm. I'm usually on the Lakers....


It takes more than that to get rep, believe me...


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

Shadyballa8D12 said:


> I smell sarcasm. Methinks you bring unneeded, thats right, I said it, UNNEEDED SARCASM to the Mavericks fourm
> 
> If I was wrong about you being sarcastic, well....its too late I've already embarrassed you in front of the moderator, SO HA


Um....ok....make yourself sound like a idiot


----------



## K-DaWg (Jul 3, 2005)

The Franchise wont come to dallas mayb chirstie and battie and if we get lucky like very lucky then we can work somthin with boston for pierce


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

i could see the Magic doing Finley for Francis

Orlando offers Dooling 9 Mil, trades their draft picks, trades Cuttino Mobley for Doug Christie...... why not top it off with another stupid trade 

Francis on the Mavs would be rediculous tho....

Harris
Francis
Howard
Dirk
Dampier


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Chalie Boy said:


> It takes more than that to get rep, believe me...


Really? Then How come I got rep for it? If you mention "I should get rep" people will give you rep.


----------

